# Do you know this breeder?



## Peg (Sep 11, 2011)

We are new to Florida and are interested in a puppy from Theresa Meyer from New Smyrna Beach. She seems very nice on the phone, and I wondered if any of you knew of her. Thanks. (I am also new to this site, but I have enjoyed browsing it. Lots of good info!)


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't have any info for you but I wanted to say Welcome to SM! I agree, there is an incredible amount of info on this site. Great resource!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Several members have dogs from Theresa. I think you'd be very happy getting a dog from her. Welcome to SM!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know her personally but I do know of her. From what I know she is a very good breeder and you would do well to get a puppy from her.:thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is from Tom and Theresa. They are wonderful you can pm me with any questions.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have met Teresa, and have seen her show a number of dogs. She seems to be very caring and attached to her dogs. Although I don't own one of her dogs, I do like the personality of the TNT dogs I have met.


----------



## Peg (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know if I'm doing this right or not because I'm so new to the site, but thanks for answering me. Theresa sounded so nice over the phone, and we are looking forward to meeting her and her puppy. We are very excited, and I'm so happy to hear she is so highly regarded.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Peg,

Please let us know how the meeting went. Are looking a a male or female? She had a really cute male puppy at nationals, he was Mercedes half brother. Keep us posted.


----------



## MylieMae (Mar 22, 2021)

Peg said:


> We are new to Florida and are interested in a puppy from Theresa Meyer from New Smyrna Beach. She seems very nice on the phone, and I wondered if any of you knew of her. Thanks. (I am also new to this site, but I have enjoyed browsing it. Lots of good info!)


Nothing like jumping in here 10 years later... Haha! I have been trying to contact TNT to see if they have any available babies. I can't get anyone to return my emails. Can anyone confirm, are they still breeding? Is there a business number I should be contacting vs emailing? 

Thank you


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

MylieMae said:


> Nothing like jumping in here 10 years later... Haha! I have been trying to contact TNT to see if they have any available babies. I can't get anyone to return my emails. Can anyone confirm, are they still breeding? Is there a business number I should be contacting vs emailing?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, I have not had any personal experience with them, but their website looks like it is not up to date. Links on it do not work. Maybe you could try contacting her via her Facebook page. 

I looked at the AKC website's available puppy page, and there are very, very few anywhere. Maybe everything is on hold due to COVID.


----------



## MylieMae (Mar 22, 2021)

mss said:


> Hi, I have not had any personal experience with them, but their website looks like it is not up to date. Links on it do not work. Maybe you could try contacting her via her Facebook page.
> 
> I looked at the AKC website's available puppy page, and there are very, very few anywhere. Maybe everything is on hold due to COVID.


I did finally get ahold of TNT. They do not have any babies available at the moment. They also do not have a website. The website we both apparently found is a scammer. I wonder how many people they have ripped off by asking for deposits to hold puppies go to a paypal account upfront. Shady people suck!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

MylieMae said:


> I did finally get ahold of TNT. They do not have any babies available at the moment. They also do not have a website. The website we both apparently found is a scammer. I wonder how many people they have ripped off by asking for deposits to hold puppies go to a paypal account upfront. Shady people suck!


That's disturbing. Too bad she is unable to get it taken down.


----------

